# My biggest computer score ever.



## pimpneightez (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm a small time scrapper. Usually a big score consisted of 2 towers or a couple old door stop hard drives. This time I found 24 pinless Pentiums, 50 ram modules, 30 mother boards, 20 power supplys, 7 keyboards, Two power strips and 2 boxes of various plugs and cat 5 cables. Kinda bummed about the CPU's. Do these pinless have any gold content? I'm assuming you would process them like fingers but with a little more work. What kind of gold content would you guesstimate is in here assuming I remove all pins, fingers and north south bridges? Best part about it was everything was taken out of the tower already.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 12, 2014)

very nice, those power cables are worth $0.50 to $2.50 each pending who you sell to.

i just sold 200 micro usb cables to the local vape shop for $0.50 each (well traded a itaste vv & eliquid) i saved $20.00 on the retail price
+ cables i paid $0.20 per pound in the first place (9 cables = 1 pound)


----------



## joubjonn (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a couple of those pinless cpu's. I think they are more trouble then they are worth. Unless you had a 5 gallon bucket full. Even then I think it would be more trouble! I would start depopulating. Get all those chips and save the MLCC's for the future.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 12, 2014)

joubjonn said:


> I have a couple of those pinless cpu's. I think they are more trouble then they are worth. Unless you had a 5 gallon bucket full. Even then I think it would be more trouble! I would start depopulating. Get all those chips and save the MLCC's for the future.



check the product numbers, if they were pulls, they could be worth used $50.00 each 

PULLS = removed from motherboard by the scrap guy


----------

